# Smartphone Malfunctions



## Guitarist (Apr 21, 2016)

I have a new LG android, bought new in December.

I think it has a gremlin!  

It dials people off its own bat.  I turn the screen off so I can't touch-activate it accidentally, and then it dials numbers anyway.  

It doesn't ring every time I get a call.  It doesn't even log the call.  It beeps to tell me the caller has left me a voicemail message, but it didn't bother to ring when they actually called, and that is seriously frustrating when the call is from a business I can't call back.  

It has an option that lets me dictate texts and e-mails instead of having to use the virtual keypad, but sometimes that function doesn't work.  Just now I was trying to send someone a text and the phone refused to activate the dictation function.  

When I ask other people who live here, they say their phones sometimes do the same things -- or rather, don't do them -- but none of us know how to correct the problems.  

Is it just a feature of "smart" phones?  Do any of you know how to fix these problems?


----------



## Falcon (Apr 21, 2016)

Sorry I can't help you, but I can say this:  LG  ("Life is Good")  makes good products.
We have a large flat screen TV and  their fridge/freezer  and neither one has given us any trouble.

Hope they can solve your problem.


----------



## Mike (Apr 22, 2016)

I have a Samsung Galaxy Prime Core, new last August.

It doesn't ring out on its own, at least I haven't heard
that it does, but it doesn't always ring when I get a
call, or it rings for a very short time.

I contacted where I bought the phone, they said that
it was the system, EE over here, (4th Generation).

Samsung talked me through various things and eventually
I had to do a reset to "Factory Settings", that cured it for
a while, but I notice lately that it rings for a very short
time.

It also seems to use a lot of battery, even when I don't
use it, a few nights ago it went from 69% to 5% over
night.

I think that I have a fault that is intermittent, but the
others say no.

Guitarist, before you try anything, get "Smart Switch",
it is free and for Android operating systems, install it
on your PC, not your phone, plug the phone into the
computer to back-up your information and contacts
etc., before you start to try and solve you problem.

Contact LG Customer Service and see if they will help
you.

Good Luck.

Mike.


----------



## tnthomas (Apr 22, 2016)

It is frustrating when your 'smartphone' behaves in an_ unintuitive _manner.   You should review settings of the Apps in question to see if they are set to your preference.




As for (what's called) "butt-dialing" I avoid that by pushing the power button, just briefly, to lock the screen- thus requiring the password to log back in.


----------



## Guitarist (Apr 22, 2016)

Thanks, guys!


----------

